
Tracing System CPU on Debian Stretch - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/tracing-system-cpu-on-debian-stretch/
======
FBISurveillance
@jgrahamc your team and you do splendid work and it's always interesting to
see technical posts like this. Thanks from a happy customer.

It would be really nice to read about your higher level infrastructure, e.g.
how you do monitoring and alerting, your Kafka journey (have you been dealing
with mirrormaker pain? as far as I can tell you;'re not using it), and
similar.

~~~
jgrahamc
I will ask people internally to write about that stuff.

